# a belvárosban lakom



## wanipa

Hi!

Got two questions in the phrase:

a belvárosban lakom

1. What's the function of a? The? (Can I use egy instead?)

2. What's the function of ban in belvárosban?

Thanks!


----------



## uress

1. Yes, a, az = the, der-die-das.
2. in (+Dativ)

Seit wann kannst du im Deutschen "ich wohne in einer Innenstadt" sagen (so, daß es auch nocht vernünftig klingt)?!


----------



## wanipa

Danke sehr!

Das habe ich im Lehrbuch gefunden. ;-)

Schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## uress

Ist ja auch korrekt. Es steht ja _a _hier, kein _egy_.

Danke, gleichfalls.


----------



## wanipa

Danke!

Jetzt kapiere ich das. ;-)

Einen schönen Tag noch!


----------

